# Ultimate Budget DH Build



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

*Ultimate Budget DH Build ...DONE*

So I scored an Iron Horse Sunday frame for $60 last week. It came with some extras too... Fox DHX5( that saw little use)a Marz 66, headset, cranks, E13 chainguide, and wheels ( with an ultegra cassette and rotors )...$60!! He was actually only asking $50 but I kinda felt like a crook so I threw him the extra $10. The frame had been stripped to be re-painted but the guy just never got back to it. Even all the pivots had been done shortly before it all got put away.

So the plan is to build it up as cheap as I can...full legit DH bike for under $200. The only parts that I can't pull out of my spares are brakes and a seatpost. Do you all think BB7s with the big rotors will give me enough power or will I have to throw down a bit more for the hydros? I have only used the BB7s for rugged trail riding and always set up with 160mm rotors. I ride out at Burke Mt, VT ( upper J-bar and DH plus the park)and some chunky techy stuff I've built here behind the house.

I can build it up nicer later, but since I have a pretty nice ride already this one will probably be mostly a loaner for my friends. Going as cheap as I can is a fun little project for the winter.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow! I thought I had a killer budget build, mine is a far cry from $200 tho. Get real brakes, be patient, a killer deal will come along.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

MOJO K said:


> So I scored an Iron Horse Sunday frame for $60 last week. It came with some extras too... Fox DHX5( that saw little use)a Marz 66, headset, cranks, E13 chainguide, and wheels ( with an ultegra cassette and rotors )...$60!! He was actually only asking $50 but I kinda felt like a crook so I threw him the extra $10. The frame had been stripped to be re-painted but the guy just never got back to it. Even all the pivots had been done shortly before it all got put away.
> 
> So the plan is to build it up as cheap as I can...full legit DH bike for under $200. The only parts that I can't pull out of my spares are brakes and a seatpost. Do you all think BB7s with the big rotors will give me enough power or will I have to throw down a bit more for the hydros? I have only used the BB7s for rugged trail riding and always set up with 160mm rotors. I ride out at Burke Mt, VT ( upper J-bar and DH plus the park)and some chunky techy stuff I've built here behind the house.
> 
> I can build it up nicer later, but since I have a pretty nice ride already this one will probably be mostly a loaner for my friends. Going as cheap as I can is a fun little project for the winter.


BB7's with 8" rotors should be fine.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

MOJO K said:


> this one will probably be mostly a loaner for my friends. Going as cheap as I can is a fun little project for the winter.


Please think about the safety of your friends.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

howardyudoing said:


> Please think about the safety of your friends.


I wouldn't put anyone on a bike I'm not ready to ride myself. The fork will need to be serviced, but besides that this stuff is in way better shape than you can imagine. The rear hub, might be a hope, is so smooth the wheel will start to spin and then pendulum back and forth until the heavy spot on the rim( the weld at the seam) comes to a rest at the bottom. There's zero play and no noise of any kind in the bottom bracket. The frame is stripped so you could see if there are any cracks. The fox shock came off the bike early on in favor of a canecreek so it doesn't have a ton of runs on it. Even the rocker link was upgraded. This guy who had the bike before me is no joke.

I know the BB7s have enough power if you run full housings and decent cables. Modulation and arm pump are the real question marks.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

MOJO K said:


> I wouldn't put anyone on a bike I'm not ready to ride myself. The fork will need to be serviced, but besides that this stuff is in way better shape than you can imagine. The rear hub, might be a hope, is so smooth the wheel will start to spin and then pendulum back and forth until the heavy spot on the rim( the weld at the seam) comes to a rest at the bottom. There's zero play and no noise of any kind in the bottom bracket. The frame is stripped so you could see if there are any cracks. The fox shock came off the bike early on in favor of a canecreek so it doesn't have a ton of runs on it. Even the rocker link was upgraded. This guy who had the bike before me is no joke.
> 
> I know the BB7s have enough power if you run full housings and decent cables. Modulation and arm pump are the real question marks.


fade is the question with bb's. They have plenty of oomph, but they faid when they get hot.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

You practically won the lotto with that purchase. Don't skimp out too much with the rest of the build for the sake of calling it the "ultimate budget dh build".


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you have a DH bike now, Mojo? It would be a shame to have such good luck and not build it to its full potential. A couple of tweaks and you have a modern bike. BTW, some kid was killing it at N* last week on that bike.

» Project: Iron Horse Sunday Rebuild - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource

(*picture from the IH forum)


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

ron m. said:


> Do you have a DH bike now, Mojo? It would be a shame to have such good luck and not build it to its full potential. A couple of tweaks and you have a modern bike. BTW, some kid was killing it at N* last week on that bike.


I ride a Blindside/ Fox 40/ Deemax set-up...all in prime condition. Don't figure that the Sunday would replace that. Since my wife and I got a place up at Burke/ Kingdom Trails I think it would be nice to keep an extra bike around for when friends come up so they don't have to shell out for rentals.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

as raw as it gets.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sunday might be an upgrade from a blindside


----------



## eedavis (Oct 13, 2006)

saturnine said:


> sunday might be an upgrade from a blindside


+1 ... Sunday/Fox 40 and Blindside/66 would seem better balanced combinations ...


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

I'd take a Sunday over a Blindside any day. And I raced sport dh in the Mountain States Cup my first year on bb7's. I didn't have issues w/ arm pump or fade on 8" rotors.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

My Blindside is just where I want it...I know it's not everyone's first choice, but I knew what I was doing when I bought it. It suits my brand of riding well.

Let's not get ahead of ourselves with the Sunday...so far it's still only $60 worth of stuff. There may be a ton of potential, there may not. Time will tell.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

MOJO K said:


> My Blindside is just where I want it...I know it's not everyone's first choice, but I knew what I was doing when I bought it. It suits my brand of riding well.
> 
> Let's not get ahead of ourselves with the Sunday...so far it's still only $60 worth of stuff. There may be a ton of potential, there may not. Time will tell.


it's a sunday. we know its potential.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

saturnine said:


> it's a sunday. we know its potential.


+1 - if it worked for some Sam guy, it should work for you...

michael


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Killer deal man!! I have always liked the Sundays, but never got to ride one. $60 for all that!!, i'd say that's the deal of the year!!


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, if he likes the way the Blindside rides more than the Sunday, let him ride it. I'd for sure take a Blindside over a Sunday any day.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

At least I know where to list it if I decide to sell!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'll give you $75 right now. instant profit.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

saturnine said:


> i'll give you $75 right now. instant profit.


I still need a project for the winter.

But for future reference were you for or against the BB7s?

I suppose the next pressing question is what color it should be? I could keep it raw for the super industrial utilitarian look or something really obnoxious like "dep. of public works orange".


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

MOJO K said:


> I still need a project for the winter.
> 
> But for future reference were you for or against the BB7s?
> 
> I suppose the next pressing question is what color it should be? I could keep it raw for the super industrial utilitarian look or something really obnoxious like "dep. of public works orange".


i use bb7s on my dj and i had to use them on my 5 spot for a couple weeks. they are pretty powerful but i found myself wishing for my hydros again. i wouldn't want them on a dh bike, that's for sure. they were pretty hard to pull and they definitely didn't stop me the way i wanted to. i wouldn't go any less than 203mm rotors but i bet you'd be able to find a cheap set of hydros that work just as well.

i'd stay raw or go highlighter yellow. OR sell me the frame for $100.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

$125 for the frame and parts for me. Let the bidding war begin... lol!

I had BB7s on my trail bike when I first started riding. I disliked how the cables would get stiction after a muddy ride, and I wasn't thrilled about the feeling of the cables stretching on hard braking. Switching to crappy Juicy 3s were a quantum improvement over the BB7... can't imagine using BB7 for DH applications. Will never go back to mechanical, even just for XC apps.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

You need to stop thinking of it as a $60 frame, its realistically worth 10 times that. You should give it a chance, try it out with a decent build. I would probably use the parts from your blindside to build it up, but if you dont want to try that at least put real brakes on it. Its a DH bike, please dont put BB7s on it. And I would leave it raw.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Pädi said:


> Hey, if he likes the way the Blindside rides more than the Sunday, let him ride it. I'd for sure take a Blindside over a Sunday any day.


Have you ridden a Sunday? Or are you basing that on the age of the frame?

And for anyone who doesn't think bb7's are powerful enough, you don't have them set up/ adjusted correctly.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

make it look like this


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

dbabuser said:


> Have you ridden a Sunday? Or are you basing that on the age of the frame?
> 
> And for anyone who doesn't think bb7's are powerful enough, you don't have them set up/ adjusted correctly.


And anyone who does think bb7s are powerful enough probably hasn't used a proper dh brake. Nor do they understand the effects of extreme heat on a mechanical brake.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

dbabuser said:


> Have you ridden a Sunday? Or are you basing that on the age of the frame?
> 
> And for anyone who doesn't think bb7's are powerful enough, you don't have them set up/ adjusted correctly.


I have, didn't really like it though, probably because of the **** set up, weighed a ton and suspension was set up **** too. Based on your reactions though, starting to want to ride one properly set up bike.
The two Blindsides that I've ridden were pretty nice though, fairly light, pedalable uphills and great descender too. Was close to buying one even at one point. Went for a TR250 though.

Well, my vote goes for a nice neonish green with black text. Purple with white text wouldn't look that bad either.


----------



## legendMKI (Aug 6, 2010)

eedavis said:


> +1 ... Sunday/fox 40 and blindside/66 would seem better balanced combinations ...


+1 !!!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

bengxe said:


> And anyone who does think bb7s are powerful enough probably hasn't used a proper dh brake. Nor do they understand the effects of extreme heat on a mechanical brake.


Or maybe I'm not enough of a brake dragger to appreciate a "proper" dh brake. 

I've ridden Gustavs, Codes, Oro's, Juicies, XT/ Saints, Ace's, M4's... I'm probably leaving out a few. But as I said previously, I raced a full season of MSC sport dh on bb7's, and never did the brakes give me any real reason to upgrade, other than weight and the feel at the lever. In case you're not familiar with it, the MSC race venues were at Keystone, Snowmass, Telluride, Crested Butte and Angel Fire - all real mountains with a good amount of elevation change. And I weighed closer to 190lbs back then.

And more to the topic - the Sunday frame isn't light by today's standards - that may be an advantage to the Blindside that I hadn't considered.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

dbabuser said:


> Or maybe I'm not enough of a brake dragger to appreciate a "proper" dh brake.
> 
> I've ridden Gustavs, Codes, Oro's, Juicies, XT/ Saints, Ace's, M4's... I'm probably leaving out a few. But as I said previously, I raced a full season of MSC sport dh on bb7's, and never did the brakes give me any real reason to upgrade, other than weight and the feel at the lever. In case you're not familiar with it, the MSC race venues were at Keystone, Snowmass, Telluride, Crested Butte and Angel Fire - all real mountains with a good amount of elevation change. And I weighed closer to 190lbs back then.
> 
> And more to the topic - the Sunday frame isn't light by today's standards - that may be an advantage to the Blindside that I hadn't considered.


Racers tend to be better at braking only when they need to than the average DHer, and using brakes that dont work very well seems like a good way to force yourself to go faster. Heat from dragging the brakes is only part of what Im talking about, though. A brake that you can operate with 1 finger, without overworking that finger, is going to make the bike easier to control safely. For me, the less pressure I have to apply to the lever, the more control I feel like I have over the bars. 
My point is, there are good reasons you dont see mechanical brakes on many DH bikes.

The Blindside is an all mountain bike, the Sunday is a DH bike. Can we stop trying to compare them?


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

BB7's are fine for a cheap build just be sure you have decent cables and metallic pads.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

When I was looking for brakes I could find some hydros for the same price as the bb7's total kit (I think that I found some xt's, slx's, and hayes stroker aces for the same price, new, but they didn't last long).

That being said, I've heard from plenty of people that have used BB7's for bigger bikes, but they all eventually went to hydros for one reason or another.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

bengxe said:


> The Blindside is an all mountain bike, the Sunday is a DH bike. Can we stop trying to compare them?


So if you need a bike to fill the gap, you could get a DHer and try to scale it back... I chose to go Blindside and built it up a bit.


----------



## sepherr (Oct 15, 2012)

*buying first bike*

So this is somewhat on topic...I am about to go buy this bike in an hour...please help me decide whether this is a good deal for 1300...

For sale or trade Giant DH Team down hill bike large size with very high end upgrades. front fork is carbon fiber inverted manitou Dorado DH 203mm travel. rear shock has 8.25" travel. RaceFace Diabolous X-Type, 38 teeth ..brakes are Hayes prime pro its brand new. also has new maxis minion down hill specific matching front and back 2.5 tires only have one ride on new parts. shifter and derailure is sram x9 hubs are Sun Ringle Abbah DH. rims are mavic EX 729D, lots more to list....this bike has all high end parts and lots of upgrades its been maintained with the highest quality lubes and waxes and the origanal MSRP for this bike was $5500 Now im asking only $1600

is this worth 1300? I am a beginner to " real " bikes.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

sepherr said:


> So this is somewhat on topic...I am about to go buy this bike in an hour...please help me decide whether this is a good deal for 1300...
> 
> For sale or trade Giant DH Team down hill bike large size with very high end upgrades. front fork is carbon fiber inverted manitou Dorado DH 203mm travel. rear shock has 8.25" travel. RaceFace Diabolous X-Type, 38 teeth ..brakes are Hayes prime pro its brand new. also has new maxis minion down hill specific matching front and back 2.5 tires only have one ride on new parts. shifter and derailure is sram x9 hubs are Sun Ringle Abbah DH. rims are mavic EX 729D, lots more to list....this bike has all high end parts and lots of upgrades its been maintained with the highest quality lubes and waxes and the origanal MSRP for this bike was $5500 Now im asking only $1600
> 
> is this worth 1300? I am a beginner to " real " bikes.


Can't start a new thread yet? You may not get many responses jacking a thread, but what can you do, right?  Anyway, I personally love the DH Team.... there's something about the lines of that bike that appeal to me. BUT, I think $1300 for a 7-year old bike is a bit much. The geometry is a bit dated (and I'm not sure if this frame came with a 1.5 inch head tube so you can make use of adjustable headsets), and an owner of one told me how much of a pain it was to access the shock. There are newer bikes in the market in that price range, you just have to be patient. BTW, you are talking about this bike, right?

BikePedia - 2005 Giant DH Complete Bicycle Team&Type=bike


----------



## Augtron (Oct 15, 2012)

Any one Know Where to Get a Bushing Kit for a 6point6?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

bengxe said:


> And anyone who does think bb7s are powerful enough probably hasn't used a proper dh brake. Nor do they understand the effects of extreme heat on a mechanical brake.


Definitely agree with this one. A BB7 is lacking in modulation which makes heat build up excessive.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Definitely agree with this one. A BB7 is lacking in modulation which makes heat build up excessive.


Are you sure you've ever tried adjusting a BB7 before?

The ability to change the distance between the brakes pads and the rotor, along with the leverage adjustment at the lever make it anything from an on/off brake to an over modulating brake that can't be locked up.

For more modulation just using the caliper dials: make the outer pad push the rotor over to the inner pad. Conversely, moving the inner pad as close to the rotor as possible makes the brake lock up with less lever movement, ie: less modulation. Add to this the ability to move more or less cable with the lever adjustment can further add or remove modulation, probably moreso than any other disc brake on the market.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Adjustability isnt the same as lever feel. I cant believe were still having this discussion, especially about a dh bike.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

No, adjustability in this case = modulation, which is what Zen Cyclery was claiming it didn't have. I will concede that lever feel, even with $150 Avid Black Ops levers and fancy cables doesn't match hydros. But honestly, if the slight drag of pulling cables through housing is giving you arm pump, you should work out a little...


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

*Decisions...*

After cleaning her up a bit i've decided I really like the raw look... a little 1500grit and some mothers polish...




























Yes I know the polished forks might be a little too much...I've always been OK with a little too much!

For all the BB7 haters....I did order up some cheap hydros for the project...Hayes stroker trails came in at 140.00 front and rear.
Not a ton of cheap options for the 30.0 seatpost ...it'll be easton
Shifter and derailleur will come out of the spares box, LX and Slx stuff
Keeping the wheels I picked up with the bike. The rims have been banged around like a $20 whore but are still round and I think I can get them true. The hubs are real nice and I'd have no problem lacing new rims to them if the bike starts to see a lot of runs. Going with a set of intense tires I have hanging around for now
Going to jack the King Earl 165 cranks off my trials bike and replace those with some FSAs I've got ( here somewhere?)

Looking like it might end up a little over $300 by the time the last zip tie gets clipped... stil a pretty good deal

Peace K.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

still a pretty good deal? a pretty good deal is getting a few hundred off msrp. i don't know if there is a sufficient word for the type of deal this is.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

saturnine said:


> still a pretty good deal? a pretty good deal is getting a few hundred off msrp. i don't know if there is a sufficient word for the type of deal this is.


It's a hell of a deal


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i've also got a marz with polished lowers. it was worth it for a month or so, now i wish i had never done it. it requires CONSTANT re polishing just to look good. pretty much after every few rides it's trashed. every bit of liquid and grime spots it right up. it will start to oxidize in no time and will look like crap unless you stay on top of it about once a month...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

polish + clearcoat
or
leave it raw.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

they're magnesium. simply leaving them raw doesn't really work, eventually the oxidation turns them crusty white, looking like old car battery terminals. to the best of my knowledge, clear coating will not stop it either unless you have them powder-coated clear...


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> don't be ridiculous. cable actuated disc brakes don't fade, your soft arms do the fading...


you're being ridiculous.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i stand corrected. i did a little more research on brake fade and fully understand the different ways that can cause brake fade. i was originally under the assumption that fade was caused by excessive heating of he fluid in the braking system. now i realize this is just one way that fade occurs...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

untreated, uncoated fox 36 after a year including winter riding










i have raw mag pedals as well and they look fine.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

nice. i'll snap a pic of my lowers when i get home. they are hideous...


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

saturnine said:


> untreated, uncoated fox 36 after a year including winter riding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they're AL and not mag?


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i stand corrected. i did a little more research on brake fade and fully understand the different ways that can cause brake fade. i was originally under the assumption that fade was caused by excessive heating of he fluid in the braking system. now i realize this is just one way that fade occurs...


yah, I dont know the science, I just know after some really long downhills, them things were faded, squeeling and pissed off!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

I've gotten more fade out of a set of Formula Oro K24's than I ever did out of BB7's.

WCH - how close are you to the coast? Wonder if unprotected mag would do better in the desert.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

iheartbicycles said:


> I wonder if they're AL and not mag?


they are certainly mag. they have the yellowish hue of magnesium.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I did the polished lowers look too and that lasted one ride. Water will stain the polish, and it will dull quickly. Shame too... it looked pretty in the beginning.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

here are my lowers after about 3 months without being re-polished. i just removed them, that's why there is also oil on them...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

lame


----------



## ndanl (Oct 19, 2012)

saturnine said:


> lame


rofl

Sent from my MZ601 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

saturnine said:


> lame


yeah. i'm jealous that yours have lasted so long. i also live in los angeles and have the added bonus of the salt air helping the oxidization right along...


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> here are my lowers after about 3 months without being re-polished. i just removed them, that's why there is also oil on them...


I wonder if you were to use some nice automotive grade clear, and coat the living snot out of them after polishing the lowers? I kinda want to strip and polish my marzocchi forks since they are just sitting aound waiting to be used... lol:thumbsup:


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Burke mtn!!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

*done $300ish*

From this...










To this...










I still need to rebuild the fork but she's completely trail worthy as she sits.

for the hell of it, here's the Blindside ( that still feels just right:thumbsup


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Mojo, that is the sexiest iron horse I have ever seen! I love the polished aluminum look!  I've always wanted one of those 7.7s, I'm gonna have to see if I can find one used, like you did, and build it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i have a seatpost that costs as much as your entire build.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Outstanding job!!! It looks amazing!


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i've also got a marz with polished lowers. it was worth it for a month or so, now i wish i had never done it. it requires CONSTANT re polishing just to look good. pretty much after every few rides it's trashed. every bit of liquid and grime spots it right up. it will start to oxidize in no time and will look like crap unless you stay on top of it about once a month...


What tire is that on the front?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like a nokian/marzocchi bomber tire. old school.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

saturnine said:


> looks like a nokian/marzocchi bomber...


that would be correct...


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

The tires are intense edge 2.35.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

action shots!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

howardyudoing said:


> action shots!


Maybe later this week...kinda stormy here in the northeast.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Question for you...where did you get the black link? I used to have a sunday, which I stripped, just after I did the pivots. Had a DHX too. Is the headset an angleset? Regardless, good luck and enjoy.

I wouldn't worry about BB7s. Had a friend DH with them for years. They were set up quite powerful, and fade usually has to do with the system's ability to compensate for heat, which big rotors and big pads do pretty well. I'd probably rather have good BB7s then cheap hydros.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

sandwich said:


> Question for you...where did you get the black link? I used to have a sunday, which I stripped, just after I did the pivots. Had a DHX too. Is the headset an angleset? Regardless, good luck and enjoy.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about BB7s. Had a friend DH with them for years. They were set up quite powerful, and fade usually has to do with the system's ability to compensate for heat, which big rotors and big pads do pretty well. I'd probably rather have good BB7s then cheap hydros.


The links got painted by a friend with an air sprayer. The headset is a standard step down type(I think from FSA). I was completely ready to run bb7s until I found the hayes stroker trails for cheap.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

action shots ...all from my backyard run...believe it or not


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Where in the NE are you?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

danglingmanhood said:


> Where in the NE are you?


CT near the MA line.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Great build!!! I love the polished look on everything!


----------



## MrSpecialK (Sep 15, 2011)

Man, you struck GOLD! sweet project, love the final look.


----------



## Macaveli (Mar 23, 2013)

this has really inspired me to build my own for as cheap as possible! any idea where i ca nfind e frame for fairly cheap??


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

if we knew, we'd buy one. and then the answer would be no. everyone is "inspired" to get something of great value for next to nothing.


----------



## Macaveli (Mar 23, 2013)

lol i wasnt til i read this! i was completely willing to pay upwards of $2,000 for a bike. haha


----------

